# Best Bulk Hops Buying - Local Or O/s



## MartsHomeBrew (24/8/12)

Been trying to respond to an earlier thread on this topic but for some reason cannot. 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=57713
Hoping for some feedback on where best to make the purchase from. A local Victorian seller on eBay, "corebrewingconcepts" has some varieties selling by kg. Discussions on the earlier thread I was reading frequently mention Ellerslie as a reliable local source, as well as Niko & Hops Direct from the US. There are others of course, I just want to be sure I am getting reliable quality at reasonable price. Am leaning towards Niko which is well regarded but would be happy to support a local seller if one comes well recommended. Any tips Out there for me? 
Cheers, Martin


----------



## Smokomark (24/8/12)

MartsHomeBrew said:


> Been trying to respond to an earlier thread on this topic but for some reason cannot.
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=57713
> Hoping for some feedback on where best to make the purchase from. A local Victorian seller on eBay, "corebrewingconcepts" has some varieties selling by kg. Discussions on the earlier thread I was reading frequently mention Ellerslie as a reliable local source, as well as Niko & Hops Direct from the US. There are others of course, I just want to be sure I am getting reliable quality at reasonable price. Am leaning towards Niko which is well regarded but would be happy to support a local seller if one comes well recommended. Any tips Out there for me?
> Cheers, Martin






Also check out Jeff at Yakima Valley Hops
http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com

I've used Niko and Yakima Valley Hops and been very happy with quality and price with both suppliers.


----------



## yum beer (24/8/12)

smokomark said:


> Also check out Jeff at Yakima Valley Hops
> http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com
> 
> I've used Niko and Yakima Valley Hops and been very happy with quality and price with both suppliers.



Have used Hops Direct and was extremely happy with both product and service.

More about what you want to spend and how much hops you want, buying from the states is great value if you can make use of 1 1/2 kg of hops in a 
reasonable amount of time. US options seem to work out about $4.00 per 100gm, half or less what you pay local, but will cost you $60-$70 up front.


edit: spelling


----------



## MartsHomeBrew (24/8/12)

yum beer said:


> Have used Hops Direct and was extremely happy with both product and service.
> 
> More about what you want to spend and how much hops you want, buying from the states is great value if you can make use of 1 1/2 kg of hops in a
> reasonable amount of time. US options seem to work out about $4.00 per 100gm, half or less what you pay local, but will cost you $60-$70 up front.
> ...


If a reasonable amount of time could be between now and Xmas then I will go with hops direct or Niko unless there is an equally reliable local source. Price is a factor for me as much as quality, Although the prices you mention Yumbeer are similar from this ebay source in Lyndhurst... http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/corebrewingconc...sid=p4340.l2562
My aim is to continuously brew in both fermenters from now on to try different styles and gain experience. I guess in that case I'd also be after yeasts and other ingredients as well, some of which such as dextrose obviously to be bought locally due to quantities needed. I've been reading the thread about Neill's Centenarillo Ale which I want to try, which started me looking for bulk supplies. It's helpful to verify the quality before making the purchase. Thanks for the feedbacks thus far...


----------



## yum beer (24/8/12)

MartsHomeBrew said:


> If a reasonable amount of time could be between now and Xmas then I will go with hops direct or Niko unless there is an equally reliable local source. Price is a factor for me as much as quality, Although the prices you mention Yumbeer are similar from this ebay source in Lyndhurst... http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/corebrewingconc...sid=p4340.l2562
> My aim is to continuously brew in both fermenters from now on to try different styles and gain experience. I guess in that case I'd also be after yeasts and other ingredients as well, some of which such as dextrose obviously to be bought locally due to quantities needed. I've been reading the thread about Neill's Centenarillo Ale which I want to try, which started me looking for bulk supplies. It's helpful to verify the quality before making the purchase. Thanks for the feedbacks thus far...



Thos eprices are similar but 1kg of hops is a bloody lot to get through of 1 variety.
With the US hops you can have 7 differnent varieties and half a pound(450gm) of each.


----------



## Malted (24/8/12)

MartsHomeBrew said:


> My aim is to continuously brew in both fermenters from now on to try different styles and gain experience.



If that is the case, perhaps it could also read this way:


> My aim is to continuosly drink from now on to try different styles and gain experience


 :lol:


----------



## MartsHomeBrew (24/8/12)

Thanks yum beer, that clarifies the issue well. US order it shall be. Malted, well said. :lol: Justification must be carefully worded so as to sound responsible. But this is a mlange of science and art. The actual drinking part is an "unfortunate" but necessary part of refining the craft. I'd avoid it if I could... B)


----------



## Jay Cee (24/8/12)

My 2 cents worth.... Niko have some great value specials from time to time, and I hae been happy with their service. 

Locally, I have used Ellerslie on three occasions, and they are also excellent to deal with.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (26/8/12)

MartsHomeBrew said:


> Thanks yum beer, that clarifies the issue well. US order it shall be. Malted, well said. :lol: Justification must be carefully worded so as to sound responsible. But this is a mlange of science and art. The actual drinking part is an "unfortunate" but necessary part of refining the craft. I'd avoid it if I could... B)




I just noticed this post. I have bought from Niko and Hops Direct. Hops Direct product was in foil packets, Niko was in plastic.


----------



## Spiesy (26/8/12)

my humble advice... get a mate or two and get a mixed bag from Jeff @ Yakima


----------



## Wolfy (26/8/12)

Birkdale Bob said:


> I just noticed this post. I have bought from Niko and Hops Direct. Hops Direct product was in foil packets, Niko was in plastic.


In one of his most recent posts here Niko was talking about the new foil (mylar?) packs that they'll be using for new stock from now on.
I think Yakima still use home-type clear bags for vacuum packaging.


----------



## MartsHomeBrew (13/12/12)

Wolfy said:


> In one of his most recent posts here Niko was talking about the new foil (mylar?) packs that they'll be using for new stock from now on.
> I think Yakima still use home-type clear bags for vacuum packaging.



For those shopping for hops, have just been comparing Hops direct, Nikobrew and Yakimavalley. Prices for Nikobrew seem to be somewhat higher than the other two for most varieties, in many cases several dollars per pound difference. Also, hopsdirect seems to have no info about shipping at all on the website. Shipping prices for the latter two are similar. All things being equal, looks like about ten bucks + saving at Yakima for a 4 pound purchase at this moment.


----------



## DU99 (13/12/12)

there is other hop seller's we can get hops from i am waiting delivery from this supplier.he comes back online about the 18th Dec


----------



## MartsHomeBrew (13/12/12)

DU99 said:


> there is other hop seller's we can get hops from i am waiting delivery from this supplier.he comes back online about the 18th Dec



Great, looks promising, may I ask what kind of prices paid for certain varieties? Looks like most specific info needs to be asked for as I couldnt see an ebay shop or other external page. From what I can gather shipping rates look similar. One thing worth clarifying that im unsure of, does Aust customs allow import of fresh hops? I would have thought not as they are well strict on plant matter. Did anyone else purchase from this source before, and if so how was the product?


----------



## DU99 (13/12/12)

i bought pellets which is legal.i bought meridian/summit/cascade for about same postal rate as others and $14 Lb


----------



## Spiesy (13/12/12)

I had very speedy service from WholesaleHops. I ordered these after ordering from Niko, and they arrived almost before Niko had shipped (busy time of year, granted). I also manage to get Amarillo and Simcoe.

Hops arrived is silver/foil bags. One was sealed, the other (2012 Amarillo) had lost it's seal, but who knows who's to blame for that (could be the supplier or Customs).

http://stores.wholesalehops.com/


----------



## DU99 (13/12/12)

My guess....Customs..


----------



## kenlock (18/1/13)

Hops Direct Special



MLK DAY COUPON

Posted on 17th Jan 2013 @ 3:27 PM
MLK DAY BUY ONE GET ONE SALE! Buy 1# of our 2012 imported UK variety, WGV pellets and get 1# WGV pellets *FREE!* The Whitbread Golding Variety has a moderate aroma with herbal and earthy notes. The Alpha Acid is 7.8% and is commonly used for Pale Ales, and Wheat Beers, often used for dry-hopping in English style beers as well. A possible substitution or common variety is Golding.
Coupon Instructions:
*TYPE **MLK DAYIN THE COMMENT BOX WHEN YOU PLACE YOUR ORDER OF WGV AND WE WILL ADD ANOTHER POUND OF WGV TO YOUR ORDER FOR **FREE! *
*Offer valid for pellet form only
*Coupon valid Saturday, January 19th through Monday, January 21st (MLK Day)


----------



## Yob (18/1/13)

DU99 said:


> My guess....Customs..


If opened by customs there will be a big bright sticker on it, no sticker, no customs


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/13)

A little some thing to think about prior to your purchase, I approached a major hop wholeseller in the US about importing but they refused to sell, when questioned a little more they admitted that their hops didnt meet the Australian standards for pesticides.
Nev


----------



## DU99 (18/1/13)

that's interesting about the pesticide.


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/13)

I've found that buying from American suppliers can be hit or miss - for example never buy their re-exports, I've been lumbered with pound bags of Saphir and Hallertau that were actually far surpassed by the dreaded Chinese hops. h34r: And how long does it take one man to get through a pound of Galena? been on my current bag for three years. I'm not a huge Yank hop user nowadays, having gone onto NZ Cascade flowers for my American Wheats.

At the end of the day, taking into account the fact that I've only ever been able to use 3/4 of my order, plus the postage, I've _personally _found that paying $35 a pound from CraftBrewer for my most used varieties such as Challenger, and ordering in with other items to spread the freight, isn't breaking the bank.


----------



## tricache (18/1/13)

Yakima Valley is GREAT 

Also I actually emailed Customs about importing hops and pellet form is all sweet but whole flowers/cones will be held and destroyed


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> I've found that buying from American suppliers can be hit or miss - for example never buy their re-exports, I've been lumbered with pound bags of Saphir and Hallertau that were actually far surpassed by the dreaded Chinese hops. h34r: And how long does it take one man to get through a pound of Galena? been on my current bag for three years. I'm not a huge Yank hop user nowadays, having gone onto NZ Cascade flowers for my American Wheats.
> 
> At the end of the day, taking into account the fact that I've only ever been able to use 3/4 of my order, plus the postage, I've _personally _found that paying $35 a pound from CraftBrewer for my most used varieties such as Challenger, and ordering in with other items to spread the freight, isn't breaking the bank.


You actually post these days with out plugging craftbrewer ?? :lol:
Nev


----------



## JoshRunciman (26/9/13)

Bumping an old thread. I ordered 3.5 pounds of hops from Yakima a few months ago. So far I've brewed with Cascade, Chinook, Simcoe and Citra and have been pretty disappointed. To be honest, I'm not sure if it's my brewing or the hops, but I'm finding that I've get very little hop aroma or flavour despite multiple late boil additions. The American Pale I'm drinking at the moment had 50 gms of hops added in the last 20 minutes of the boil (over several additions) and has very little aroma/flavour, despite a simple grain bill.

I've never had an issue with hop aroma or flavour before (hops from G&G) but I have made the transition from extract to AG. That said, my first AG brew used centennial from G&G and the hop aroma/flavour was fairly prominent, despite only having 25 grams of hops (23l batch). My summer brewing will be mainly Saisons with no late additions, so i'll continue using the hops for bittering. But I'll be interested to see if things change when I buy new hops next year.


----------



## DU99 (26/9/13)

have you tried Hop Dealz...


----------



## Mardoo (27/9/13)

I've been very happy with what I'm getting from hopdealzaustralia.com. No affiliation, blah blah. I prefer to spend my $$$ on our shores and Yob has a newfound addiction to getting more and more types of hops.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/13)

JoshRunciman said:


> Bumping an old thread. I ordered 3.5 pounds of hops from Yakima a few months ago. So far I've brewed with Cascade, Chinook, Simcoe and Citra and have been pretty disappointed. To be honest, I'm not sure if it's my brewing or the hops, but I'm finding that I've get very little hop aroma or flavour despite multiple late boil additions. The American Pale I'm drinking at the moment had 50 gms of hops added in the last 20 minutes of the boil (over several additions) and has very little aroma/flavour, despite a simple grain bill.
> 
> I've never had an issue with hop aroma or flavour before (hops from G&G) but I have made the transition from extract to AG. That said, my first AG brew used centennial from G&G and the hop aroma/flavour was fairly prominent, despite only having 25 grams of hops (23l batch). My summer brewing will be mainly Saisons with no late additions, so i'll continue using the hops for bittering. But I'll be interested to see if things change when I buy new hops next year.


Probably (edit, make that _definitely_) last years crop or even earlier. Remember their seasons are back to front compared to us, they are probably starting to pick about now and would clear out old stock first, of course, and a few months ago that old stock might consist of even older stock.


----------



## JoshRunciman (27/9/13)

DU99 said:


> have you tried Hop Dealz...


Not yet. I'm going to brew mainly saisons over summer so no late additions - I'll use my current hops for these. I might also do a few APA's and cube for next winter and just do a 15 min boil with a big addition so that I get through the hops. 

My next order will be through Hopdealz. I'm not fussed about buying in Australia - I'm more concerned about getting good hops. It's not worth saving $4-5 a brew when the grain bill is costing me $30-40 anyway. 

Having said that, I like the fact that Yob is active on this forum and often gives new brewers like myself advice. I'm happy to pay a bit extra for hops based just on that. Oh, and no affiliation blah blah blah.


----------



## JoshRunciman (27/9/13)

Bribie G said:


> Probably (edit, make that _definitely_) last years crop or even earlier. Remember their seasons are back to front compared to us, they are probably starting to pick about now and would clear out old stock first, of course, and a few months ago that old stock might consist of even older stock.


I kind of hope this is the case. If not, I've got an issue with my brewing technique. And I didn't even consider the brewing seasons, which could explain why most of the hops I bought were on sale. 

Oh, and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Markbeer (27/9/13)

It is truly amazing to me the loss of aroma and flavour contribution from hops after just six months storage, even if vac sealed and in the freezer.



Bribie G said:


> Probably (edit, make that _definitely_) last years crop or even earlier. Remember their seasons are back to front compared to us, they are probably starting to pick about now and would clear out old stock first, of course, and a few months ago that old stock might consist of even older stock.


----------



## manticle (27/9/13)

Mostly Ellerslie and Hopdealz for larger amounts (both local) and GG for smaller amounts when I want to try something new (although hopdealz also do smaller amounts).

Have been part of mini buys from hopsdirect (US) but most of my hop buying is either easy to get US like cascade or UK, euro and noble.


----------



## Arghonaut (27/9/13)

I just finished a cascade/Chinook cube hopped APA using Yakima hops from a year ago kept vac sealed in my freezer. Delicious!


----------

